# National Capital Region 2017 - Rockland, Ontario



## tarandeep5 (Apr 12, 2017)

Event Page: http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/NCR2017

Date: Sunday, May 21, 2017

Location: 1535 Du Parc Avenue, Rockland, Ontario

Events:

2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 One-Handed
3x3x3 Blindfolded
4x4x4
Pyraminx
Skewb


----------

